# Jools Holland Later



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Gone down the pan  Haven't seen or heard anything exciting for ages, the last good song I heard was was New Year Eve 2009, think I'll give up on it.

What's you favourite moment? Mine was The Fall Mark E Smith

Mark E Smith is the only artist in the history of the show to have a clause in his contract inserted to state that Jools will not play boogie-woogie piano over any of his songs.

He also delayed filming several times by wandering in and out of shot and calling Robert Plant 'cunty'


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

"wandering in and out of shot and calling Robert Plant 'cunty'  "

Worth the admission fee alone









Seriously though, haven't watched it for a while. Remember Nick Cave doing He Wants You from Nocturama which was excellent, not many places to see decent music on TV at present.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Got to agree with you on both counts Mark. :thumbsup:

Later has been rubbish for quite some time now, I never bother watching and Mark E Smith is a true legend  Just finished reading his book Renegade and throughly enjoyable it was too.

Saw The Fall play here in Exeter last November - bloody marvelous!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Always a pleasure to see The Fall on the beeb. And a pretty good rendition of one of their best tracks of the past few years.

I'm afraid to say that JH is one of the reasons why I don't watch it too often. Later... with Someone Else, and I might.

Talking of pleasure - never thought I could combine two of life's pleasures in one place - watches and The Fall.

(I'm not sure MES would understand the watches thing.)

Cheers for the post.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Draygo said:


> Talking of pleasure - never thought I could combine two of life's pleasures in one place - watches and The Fall.


+1 :lol: Couldn't agree more - Who would have thought it?


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

How mental is this:


----------

